
Where Silicon Valley Is Going to Get in Touch with Its Soul - rajathagasthya
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/technology/silicon-valley-esalen-institute.html
======
bob_theslob646
>After storm damage in the spring and a skeleton crew in the summer, the
institute was fully reopened in October with a new director and a new mission:
It will be a home for technologists to reckon with what they have built.

Isn't it safe to say that most people who invent/develop things are not
capable of forseeing all possible uses of their technology?

>“They wonder if they’re doing the right thing for humanity,” Mr. Tauber said.
“These are questions we can only answer behind closed doors.”

I genuinely laughed at that comment. We are only usually able to see the
consequences of our actions/past as Steve Jobs would say " when we connect the
dots going backwards"

